# hello!(bonjour)



## gronours (Nov 25, 2008)

hello ("bonjour a tous" in french)
please excuse my pidgin english because I'am French (sorry!)
i'm presenting myself i'am 36 years old i'mliving in france in Nantes (remember ST Nazaire in 1942) i love ww2 airplanes and ww2 french airplanes 
thanks
ps:hablo un poco espanol y puedo hablar con amigos "fana" de los aviones de la segunda guerra mundial

Amitities​


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2008)

Please, no need to apologize for being French. 

Welcome to the forum and please join in the discussions. We aren't too viscious once you get to know us.

Bon chance!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

Bonjour mon ami,

As Matt said there is no need to apologize for being French. Glad to read you here.Please, stay with us longer and enjoy.

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2008)

Bonjour et Bienvenue! welcome from England.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 25, 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenu a notre forum. Je parle francais un petit peu, mais Anglais est tres plus bien que mon Francais, so I will continue in English


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome from the other side of the pond!

(_grabs popcorn, sits back and waits for Les to appear.)_


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum my friend. Enjoy the place.... 

Where is Les ???

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw the Cape Buffalo lurking around the forum in the distance early this morning. So he's around. Just being really quiet. Besides, Les doesn't frequent the newbie section. He thinks they are all one post wonders.

Perhaps gronours will prove him different.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Perhaps gronours will prove him different.


He did, he already posted twice


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2008)

Bienvenue!


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2008)

bonjour gronours from england


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate...! Your English is far better than my French...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)

oh its easy Lucky.. Chevrolet toupee wee wee manure.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice to meet you! Welcome!


----------



## Célérité (Dec 3, 2008)

Salut gronours, nous sommes trois nantais maintenant sur ce forum.


----------

